# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  В браузере сами собой открываются вкладки с рекламой (заявка №61131)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Здравствуйте, уважаемые сотрудники лаборатории Касперского.
Регулярно открываются разные сайты с рекламой. В новой вкладке браузера.
Проверял антивирусами: Касперский,Virus Removal Tools, Norton, Аваст, Dr. Web, AVZ,Spyware Terminator Update, Ad-Aware,
Никаких вирусов, троянов, и spyware не обнаружено.
Что бы я не делал - ничего не помогает. Каждый раз открывается разная бестолковая реклама.
Например: http://mobile.blinkogold.ru/iqtest/?77tadunit=2bdaccbf&77tentry=adsiqtest&ads=1&ce_ci  d=0056v50000000Qec5u5YhnEVPa000000
И даже если браузер закрыт. И я не трогаю его, то через какое-то время он всё равно открывается сам и снова реклама...
Помогите мне пожалуйста. Вы - моя последняя надежда.
Дата обращения: 21.03.2011 17:15:20
Номер заявки: 61131

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*21.03.2011 18:00:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *c:\\users\\Бенн Ган\\appdata\\local\\{dc77e0ca-0e8a-e6ed-fb63-bae52ba8f167}\\.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Agent.hpix
 размер: 68608 байт дата файла: 29.06.2010 8:39:14 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.Siggen.28461; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.16293; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Kryptik-AWV [Trj]

----------

